# East Coast driving trip...which resorts??



## SciTchr (Jun 27, 2010)

Last fall we drove to CA and stayed in 5 resorts along the coast. We loved that trip so much, we are thinking of doing something similar on the east coast. Problem? Being a Westerner I know nothing about spots to stay on the other side of our country. Any suggestions of great spots? We are wide open. Will most likely fly out and rent a car out there. Want to spend a month or so driving around. I can do Weeks or Points. 

This question is pretty open ended. Guess I am looking for a couple of special places to start searching for.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Closer together*

We are from California and just came back from two weeks which was one in Hilton Head and one at Myrtle Beach.  You could do those and add Georgia and Florida.  Everything seems closer on the East Coast after being in California.
Bart


----------



## STEVIE (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you interested in only the south, or are you looking to visit the northeast as well? Sue


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 27, 2010)

Since we have only been to NYC, anything is fine, but I was kind if thinking of the northeast. Thanks for both replies!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jun 27, 2010)

My recommendations for the northeast would include a visit Newport RI staying at the Wellington Resort http://www.wellingtonresort.com/ , located at the quiet south end of Newport; and for a visit to Cape Cod, my recommendation for the TS is the Brewster Green Resort http://www.brewstergreenresort.com/ in Brewster, MA. BG is centrally located to all of CC and is not a converted motel like so many of the TS are on CC; and a visit to Acadia National Park in Maine, staying at the Harbor Ridge Resort http://www.harborridge.com/ in Southwest Harbor ME. Since my interests are for coastal locations, someone else will have to provide recommendations for the interior of New England TS.

I would also suggest that any trip to NE include a stay in Boston.



SBtS


----------



## Kola (Jun 27, 2010)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> My recommendations for the northeast would include a visit Newport RI staying at the Wellington Resort http://www.wellingtonresort.com/ , located at the quiet south end of Newport; and for a visit to Cape Cod, my recommendation for the TS is the Brewster Green Resort http://www.brewstergreenresort.com/ in Brewster, MA. BG is centrally located to all of CC and is not a converted motel like so many of the TS are on CC;
> 
> 
> SBtS



I would second the recommendations for the Wellington and Brewster Green, we have stayed in both but they are very difficult to get in season. You may have to look for a rental offer in both resorts.

My other suggestions would be Marriott's Fairview, Galloway Twn., NJ, very close to Atlantic City, NJ. . Another option further up the coast is Water's Edge Resort, Westbrook, CT. 

K.


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 27, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the help thus far. I should have added that I trade with RCI. I had been looking at Lighthouse Inn in CT, as my nephew is stationed at the naval base in Groton. In reading the reviews it seems that Waters Edge might be a better choice. Thanks for that recommendation.

I think a trip to CT, RI, MA and maybe ME would be something we would like to do. 

Thanks all and keep your RCI resorts coming my way.

It is "interesting" to make the RCI trades for a trip like this. For our five week CA trip we made a big spiral, due to the dates we could get into the resorts. It was all good though, since it was such beautiful driving.


----------



## Craig (Jun 28, 2010)

*Islands off Cape Cod*

While staying on Cape Cod, you should consider a day trip to Martha's Vineyard and/or Nantucket. 

Or maybe consider a whole week on Nantucket at Tristram's Landing...It's a beautiful island with lots of history.


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 28, 2010)

*Thanks Craig*

I will add Tristrams Llanding to my list. 

And is early September a good time to go? I know the leaves are later, but is it still kind of summery early September?


----------



## theo (Jun 28, 2010)

*You betcha...*



SciTchr said:


> And is early September a good time to go? I know the leaves are later, but is it still kind of summery early September?



Absolutely! Probably the best time to go almost anywhere on Cape Cod or the Islands, in fact. After Labor Day, the crowds thin out a bit, the kiddies are back in the classrooms, the water is as warm as it's going to get and the traffic and overall pace is more relaxed. You couldn't pick a better time, imho.


----------



## luvgoldns (Jun 28, 2010)

theo said:


> Absolutely! Probably the best time to go almost anywhere on Cape Cod or the Islands, in fact. After Labor Day, the crowds thin out a bit, the kiddies are back in the classrooms, the water is as warm as it's going to get and the traffic and overall pace is more relaxed. You couldn't pick a better time, imho.


 
Totally agree w/timing here...Love Cape Cod in October!

ileneg


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 28, 2010)

*Luvgldns..*

I think Theo is saying right after Labor Day is great. That is what we will be shooting for. We like to travel when the kids go back to school and it is still summer weather. 

Do you prefer October to early September? Is that because of the leaf color?

Thanks...just trying to get this figured out.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 28, 2010)

New England is absolutely lovely, and would be quite different (in terms of scenery, etc.) to what you'll see in the west.  

Several years ago my husband and I spent the second week of October in Maine and the leaves were absolutely gorgeous.  I know that if you search online you can find charts with approximate times as to when the leaf changes are optimal based on latitude and time of year.

If you're coming from Colorado and thinking about visiting the southeast, please note that it will still be very hot here in the month of September.  The heat and humidity can really take you by surprise.

Hilton Head Island is very popular, but I've never been a very big fan (and I live half an hour away).  I really don't think the beach is any nicer than most other places, but that's just my opinion.  Unless you're really a big beach fan, I'm not sure I'd bother.  (In contrast, I think that Little St. Simon's Island in Georgia is incredibly lovely).  If you're thinking New England, I think I'd go to Cape Cod or Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard rather than drive all the way down just for any of the South Carolina/Georgia beaches.

That said, Savannah is really very lovely and has tremendous history.  The architecture is completely different than New England.


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 28, 2010)

*CC*

Thanks...I would love to see Savannah & Charleston. Have heard so many good things.  Oh my...so much to see and do!


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a five week trip that would give you a lot of neat places with some historical sites and nature.

Start in Boston and either stay at the Marriott Custom House or somewhere on Cape Cod.  Definitely tour Boston for at least one or two days if not more.

Next go to Williamsburg.  It is a long drive from Boston, but there really aren't a lot of resorts between Boston and Williamsburg unless you want to go to the Poconos.  Williamsburg in the Fall is awesome

Next go to either the Outer Banks of North Carolina or New Bern or Atlantic Beach.  You will get a lot of nature and a true seaside that is still very beautiful.  The fall is quiet, but the weather is still warm

Go to either Myrtle Beach or Charleston.  Myrtle Beach will have a lot of avaialbility and is great for golfing and just hanging around.  it is probably the most commercial beach location north of Florida on the east coast.  I you can get Charleston, it is terrific.  It is a colonial city with great food, wildlife, and history.  It is my favorite city on the east coast.

Next go to Hilton Head Island and stay on the beach.  

End your trip on the gulf coast of Florida.  Although it isn't on the "coast", it is a great place to visit when it isn't so crowded.  You may be in hurricane season though (true for anything south of Virginia Beach).

I know that it is a six week recommendation, but I figured that you could get rid of one leg on your own.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 2, 2010)

In line with what Matt mentioned above - I think you could do either Charleston or Savannah, but I wouldn't feel that you need to see both.  

Both have tremendous history and lovely architecture - Charleston, IMO, has better restaurants and some areas of greater historical significance (Ft. Sumter, for example).  

In both cities you can take guided carriage or trolley tours, which are great ways to see the sights.  Parking downtown in both cities is a bear.  

However, if you did choose to spend several days on Hilton Head Island, Savannah is an easy day trip from most points on the island, so you could get your history and beachgoing in during one visit.  

My one hard and fast bit of advice, should you choose to visit Savannah, is to avoid Paula Deen's restaurant - The Lady & Sons.  It's dreadful.  Savannah locals refer to it as "that place we have to go and eat whenever we have visitors from out of town."


----------



## nerodog (Jul 4, 2010)

*ideas for east coast  trip*

We stayed at the Samoset Resort up in Maine which was great and a good locale to see parts of mid Maine.. LL Bean and the Freeport area are about 1 hour and another nice place to visit is Stonewall Kitchens... restaurant and lots of goodies to stock up on or to use in the TS!!!    Brewster Green is great... I own a week there and its a good location... Newport is also a great idea so I agree ....  !


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 11, 2010)

SciTchr said:


> I will add Tristrams Llanding to my list.
> 
> And is early September a good time to go? I know the leaves are later, but is it still kind of summery early September?



One of the best trips we ever made to Nantucket was at the end of September. Then the kids got old enough for school and we never got to go back at that time of year. We sometimes go Columbus Day week, which is also nice, but sometimes it's on the cool side.

Tristram's Landing is great if you can get it. There aren't a lot of deposits. Most of the owners rent the weeks if they don't use them, it seems.

Sheila


----------



## SciTchr (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the information, everyone. I appreciate the help!


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 11, 2010)

that sounds like a fun trip for sure..
starting in boston and traveling down to florida is like seattle to san diego ..

I would probable start in PA mountains early oct or so for the leaves changing and then chase them down to Georgia.. much past Savannah you don't get much change in color. 

The NC mountains are great in later oct but like watching sea turtles hatch you have to be there at the right time.. 

Ski Side Village in PA was nice older but in the mountains

Pepper tree Atlantic beach the new section

Chatola Resort in Blowing Rock NC  you might not go back to californa 

Sand Dunes or Sand Beach CLub in myrtle,, both right on the beach 

just a couple for consideration..

have a safe trip and please let "us" know how it goes..


----------

